# Smoked Cheese for Christmas...



## hitechredneck (Dec 2, 2012)

So I decided to smoke cheese for Christmas presents because a cousin told me that if she didn't get some, I was going to have a much shorter lifespan that I have planned...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










To that end, I went out and found some cheeses for sale and the local SAMs Club and proceeded to fill the AMNTS with hickory, maple, and cherry pellets.  4 hrs of smoke (because these blocks of cheese are kinda large) and an hour to rest then we vacuum seal what I could.  I had to use the ziploc and straw method on a couple of them because I ran out of vacuum sealer bags and no time to get to the store for more today...  Will fix that soon because I have about 150 lbs of deer meat that I need to get repackaged from when I butchered the deer in the field.

Anywho...  Here's the pics of the before and after...

Enjoy!













IMG_0368.JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Dec 2, 2012


















IMG_0370.JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Dec 2, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice color. I use the Pitmaster's Choice too. Good flavor when it mellows.


----------



## smoking b (Dec 2, 2012)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> So I decided to smoke cheese for Christmas presents because a cousin told me that if she didn't get some, I was going to have a much shorter lifespan that I have planned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say you made a wise decision 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The cheese looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks great,


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## hitechredneck (Dec 6, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Nice color. I use the Pitmaster's Choice too. Good flavor when it mellows.


Yeah, I turned the cheese a couple of times.  Seems I only get good color on the bottom, so if I turn it I get a good 'skin' on two sides.  I'd like to have kept the smoke going a little longer to get more color, but I just couldn't keep the temps down enough in the smoker.  I added a bucket of ice and it dropped a little, but not enough this time.  It was just too hot and not enough wind to keep the heat from building up.  Live and learn.  Next time, I'll probably put the AMNTS in an outside receptacle and pipe the smoke into my box.


----------



## savupoika (Dec 7, 2012)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Yeah, I turned the cheese a couple of times.  Seems I only get good color on the bottom, so if I turn it I get a good 'skin' on two sides.


I just noticed that i get the color only on the top of the cheese, i think its because the cheeses are only like 2" away from the sealing.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 7, 2012)

Great looking cheese!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 7, 2012)

AWESOME!!!

Great Looking Cheese!!

TJ


----------

